# Professional Haunt Consultants?



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

I've seen lots of ads for professional consultants who will do everything from help with your business plans and designs, assess your haunts earning potential, provide telephone and email consultations, or even come to you for on-site consultations. Fees vary, but the on-site consultations seem to range from $500 to $750 a day (plus expenses).

Does anyone have experience dealing with these guys? I don't really see them being necessary for a home haunt, but would it be a worthwhile investment if you were looking to go pro?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There are some books out there that you can learn just as much from when you want to go pro. I don't remember the name of them right now. Most people opening pro haunts right now aren't using a consultant or even a book but I do recommend you don't go blindly.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How To Haunt Your House, volumes 1-3. You can also see their site online for some quick help.
As to the consultants, it's really more of a matter of what you, as the haunter or "wanna be" haunter, need or areas you are weak in.
Some people are great at planning, but suck at building their stuff, others just the reverse, some are thrust into the role, usually happily or voluntarily, but don't know where to start. Many just "suck" at marketing themselves or their haunt. So, as I said, it really depends upon you and your needs.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey! I know someone who does on-site consulting! -ahem-

It depends. If you are a big place doing something else, and you are looking to add an attraction, and have no experience, then yes, consulting can save you money and time. They will probably have some people with some sort of make-up, acting, and tech (props) experience. They better, anyway! Also, they can help save time by just knowing who to call or where to get what. For pro haunts, it's good to get someone with experience with bottlenecks, and flow, legal and fire code issues (research in your area) etc.

For a home haunt? Nah. But for a pro haunt, if you are just going from home to pro, they could save you time, and time is money.


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

The "How To Haunt Your House" series is fantastic for home haunters. So is the prop building set from Terror Syndicate. Check your area for haunters groups and conventions. 

If you are looking for professional consulting, I would absolutely recommend Leonard Pickel of Hauntrepeneurs.com. He is the Godfather of haunting!

If you are concerned about fire codes and such, I would just get in touch with a local pro haunt and ask what codes they have to comply with. Since you are a home haunter, they shouldn't see you as competition and should offer some sound advice.


----------

